

On the role of bacon in visualization - Adrock
http://well-formed-data.net/archives/669/on-the-role-of-bacon-in-visualization

======
danielhunt
While I appreciate the detailed breakdown and analysis of the whole thing, I
actually found the original image incredibly easy to understand.

It took a few seconds to grok, likely because I'm using a phone to browse, but
I recognised the soccer pitch immediately, followed by direction of play. The
heatmap itself was next (I found the colour choice & contrast was perfect)
with the 3D bars being the final detail I picked up on and understood.

This whole process took 2-3 seconds, and was completed without any need for a
title, description or key.

Basically, I _really_ like the original image.

Finally, the suggested palettes later in the article feel weak to me. They
would've ruined the impact of the warmer, sun/fire/heat colours.

 _edit_ Typo

